# Is 1000bhp TT possible?



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

No of course it fucking is'ntsave your pocket money and buy a veyron. :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

U can get close though.
I believe the Audi tt mtm is 800bhp


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> No of course it fucking is'ntsave your pocket money and buy a veyron. :roll:


Wrong! According to Jonathan Palmer (ex racing driver, owner of Bedford Autodrome and Palmer Audis) it *IS* possible. I had a long chat with Jonathan some 9 years ago and asked him exactly that question. He didn't forecast though how long a 1000bhp TT engine would last - at that time we were of course purely talking about the 1.8T engine.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

The i'm amazed that no one has made one, generating 1000bhp safely from a single 1.8t engine.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

What's this thread referring to? Something must have wound you up!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just on one today to be honest. Reading threads about whether or not you can achieve silly bhp by swapping air filters etc.
Not their fault, probably me getting pissed off not being able to drive at the mo.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Just on one today to be honest. Reading threads about whether or not you can achieve silly bhp by swapping air filters etc.
> Not their fault, probably me getting pissed off not being able to drive at the mo.


m8............GET A FLIPPING ICE PACK ON THAT TOE TO GET THE SWELLING DOWN and stop ranting at life lol.
atb gazz


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

im not sure its possible.. ive got a k&n filter, colder grade plugs a remap and some max power stickers and ive only got 980bhp


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm running 1001 bhp off Vpower only and no mods i can even draw a chart to prove it


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think my car has improved with age, it must be almost there by now. I haven't done anything special to it, just had it serviced and such, but now it's bedded in I don't see why it wouldn't be putting out those sort of figures.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

In the turbo days of F1 the cars were making well over 1000bhp from 1500cc engines


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> In the turbo days of F1 the cars were making well over 1000bhp from 1500cc engines


But the engines got rebuilt after every race.

I think it was Colin Chapman that believed a racing car was too over-engineered (and therefore too heavy) if it wasn't falling apart as it crossed the finish line.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > In the turbo days of F1 the cars were making well over 1000bhp from 1500cc engines
> ...


Yes they were but they still made over 1000bhp so the TT engine with unlimited funds should make the same how long it lasts is another question


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well now ive had a stage 2 wak job.........not slang for a massage parlour i might add!!!!
new coil packs and all new forge silicon hoses, charlies red led gear changer and a full catback milltek dual system.
i changed the cigarette lighter so i am now getting 1400bhp


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just need a big turbo then you can sit around and chat about why the car isn't running today.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Just need a big turbo then you can sit around and chat about why the car isn't running today.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Harsh but fair in a lot of cases unfortunately

Charlie


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


To be honest, there would be no parts of the engine left as actual original OEM parts as they just aren't built strong enough to withstand 1000bhp, so it wouldn't really be a TT engine.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fictorious said:


> To be honest, there would be no parts of the engine left as actual original OEM parts as they just aren't built strong enough to withstand 1000bhp, so it wouldn't really be a TT engine.


You argue that point with Jonathan Palmer of Palmer Audi Racing (see my other post)


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, there would be no parts of the engine left as actual original OEM parts as they just aren't built strong enough to withstand 1000bhp, so it wouldn't really be a TT engine.
> ...


Firstly it was 9 years ago, and secondly it was speculation from him, he hasn't put it into practice or tried it, and in the last 9 years we have had a lot of people put a lot of money into the 1.8t engine and change it so it's basically unrecognisable from the original lump and only get out 500bhp with nitrous.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fictorious said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Fictorious said:
> ...


The Bullit TT gets 600bhp.

And I would suggest that if Jonathan said 9 years ago that 1000bhp were possible from the 1.8T Audi engine it will be more than possible these days


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The OP only mentions TT, so does that allow the V6 to take part.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's an open invitation to allcomers, 1.8 and V6ers.
First to build a 1000bhp TT that runs safely and does not need to be rebuilt after every drive wins a box of celebrations.
Rolling Road results and charts will be essential for confirmation.

Good luck guys get out there and start building.  
In the immortal words of Barak Obama 'Yes We Can'....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Right, were's them stickers worth 20bhp each.
Steve


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Right, were's them stickers worth 20bhp each.
> Steve


 You know soemone's gonna. :lol: :lol: :lol: apparently each one of charlenes chequers has added an extra 10. :lol:


----------

